# where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

hi, i was wondering where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial since i want to purchase the key less entry for my vw golf 03 and i need to see if it is compatible with my car.


----------



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (hermz)*

or is the only way to find out is by going to the dealer?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (hermz)*

Do you already have a remote? If you do then the numbers you need are inside. Separate the 2 halves and read them there.
If you don't have a remote already, then here are the numbers that you need HLO 1JO 959 753 AM / FCC NBG 735 868 T
Got those from mine for you.
Now, once you have the remote, you will need to get the key blade cut, get the remote programmed to lock and unlock the car, and get the remote programmed for the immobilizer.


----------



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (77kafer)*

thanks for the help.







just one more q soo the HLO & FCC number you gave me are yours and are they same as mine because of the model of the car and the year? sorry for the dumb nut question


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (hermz)*

The years overlap, but that is definitely the numbers that you need. Based on the fact that yours and mine are 03s.
You did not say if you already have a remote (called key fob). Because you need one remote to get the new one to learn the lock and unlock commands. There must be another way, but I don't know how to do it. 
And when you have the immobilizer programming done, you need to have all the working keys with you because the code changes the chip in the keys.
I substituted keys that end in DJ (instead of AM) when I got new keys. They are European keys, and have no panic button on the side.


----------



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (77kafer)*

no i dont have a key fob, the remote in other words i only have a spare key that came with the car this is the first remote im going to buy for the car. so i guess that means straight to the dealer ?


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (hermz)*

yes sir.


----------



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (bbplaya4lfe)*

any idea how much it will cost to program it and get it cut?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (hermz)*

I was quoted ridiculous money, something like 250$ for the cut key, and 95$ (1 hour labor) to do the programming.


----------



## hermz (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: where do you find the HLO & FCC ID serial for car remote (77kafer)*








thats a pretty pennie & thanxs for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

The keys are not cut at the dealer. The keys are ordered from VW in Germany precut. You will need to take your VIN in to get the right key. The cost of the key is $250 - $275. Once the key comes in you will have to take all of the keys that you have to the dealer to have the keys programmed. They will hook it up to their diagnostic terminal and will get the codes for the immobilizer and then go though the process of pairing the keys to the immobilizer. It takes about an hour so you will pay what ever your dealers hourly rate is or some dealers have a standard rate for key programming. When I replaced my key fobs it cost me just over $1k dollars but I got 4 new keyfobs and a valet key.
If you know some one that has a VAG-COM they could also do the key pairing for you.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jlong1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlong1987* »_The ------------------------------- key.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pretty much what I said in the other entries above. 
Thanx.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pretty much what I said in the other entries above. 
Thanx.

yes but I was going to into more detail about what was involved and why the prices are what they are. I want people to know that it is not the dealership marking up the keys to some crazy price. 


_Modified by jlong1987 at 3:20 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

Actually it must be the dealership that is marking up the keys to "some crazy price". When I was over in Germany at the beginning of the year, I went to the local VW dealer in the city that I was in and got a price.
Just like you said, the key blank cut by vin# at the factory. Price for the 2 piece key fob delivered to the dealer was approximately 85 Euros. Cost to program up to 4 keys was 25 Euros. At todays exchange rate that would be $160.55


----------

